# Bucks o plenty



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Just a few that have been sent to me.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow. I thought I shot a big one this year. Those are giants. Make mine look like a 1 1/2 year old. All from Ohio?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

True monster's for sure!
Thanks for posting Bob.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

1st pic is Kansas and the 3rd is Wisconsin. I think the rest are from Ohio. Not positive on all that. I've been getting a bunch of monster pics lately. There's some incredible deer out there. I'd just like to see any one of those walk by. Lol


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

bobk said:


> 1st pic is Kansas and the 3rd is Wisconsin. I think the rest are from Ohio. Not positive on all that. I've been getting a bunch of monster pics lately. There's some incredible deer out there. I'd just like to see any one of those walk by. Lol


You gonna be in your crapper again for the next big kill?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Yep, got a new one to try this year.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow! Some real giants here. The second pic is absolutely mind boggling! Just the size of the head on that deer makes it look like it's a hundred years old!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

The first pic is an amazing 6pt to me. Quite an accomplishment to kill a 6pt over 140".


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Esker bros shot giants again this year......funny where they hunt and kill practically any one could go in there and kill a giant but good for them.


----------



## walleye 30 (Sep 20, 2014)

My goodness have never seen such an awesome 6 pointer!!!!!! All those bucks are awesome!!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I would probably just end up shooting my foot if one of those monsters ever came around while I was hunting. and that is an awesome 6 pointer in my book also. my favorite picture is the bruiser with the huge drop tines. but they are all monsters. thank you for sharing all the great pictures with those of us that hunts public land and never expects to see anything near as big as those studs.
sherman


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

walleye 30 said:


> My goodness have never seen such an awesome 6 pointer!!!!!! All those bucks are awesome!!!


Ohhhh! I wish I could find the pics and remember the guys name! Quite a few years ago, when bowhunting was really catching on around here, there were two local guys who nailed giants year after year! One of these guys killed a 6 point that scored, I think, somewhere around 180 or 190! 

Wait! A name just popped out of my sub-conscious, Ron Osborne! OK, that gives me something to research to see if I can find anything. 

And yes! All those bucks are awesome!


----------



## walleye 30 (Sep 20, 2014)

IMO the six pt. here is pushing 140 I think it would be next to impossible for a sixer to score 180 I sure would love to see that giant.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

2 weekends ago I saw the biggest on my place chasing a doe (the opposite direction) 12+ and wide pushing off 2 other bucks one looked real nice till he pushed him back and showed himself.....loved seeing it, but unfortunately now head hunting.....dought I see him again, one reason I quit putting out camera's can't eat the antler's but sure would good on the cabin wall's


----------



## LABSandDUCS (Mar 20, 2007)

Buckeyebowman I have a newspaper photo somewhere with Ron Osborne and another fellow named Bob ? , an instructor at TDDS , with 3 of the best bucks you would find anywhere. All were killed in Mahoning County. All archery kills. Bob and Ron both killed GIANT non typicals and Ron killed the 6 point the following year. The claim was made that it would be the highest scoring 6 pt. of all time .


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

LABSandDUCS said:


> Buckeyebowman I have a newspaper photo somewhere with Ron Osborne and another fellow named Bob ? , an instructor at TDDS , with 3 of the best bucks you would find anywhere. All were killed in Mahoning County. All archery kills. Bob and Ron both killed GIANT non typicals and Ron killed the 6 point the following year. The claim was made that it would be the highest scoring 6 pt. of all time .


Nice to have confirmation, LABS! You're exactly right. They always hunted around the North Jackson/Lake Milton area. That Osborne 6 pt was just mind boggling. Main beams as thick as a man's forearm! It would be cool if you find it to put it on a scanner and be able to post it here.

Meanwhile, I'll keep looking. I saw the same photo, but forget if Fish & Field Report was up and running yet, or if it was in Jerry Blinzley's Outdoor Journal.


----------



## walleye 30 (Sep 20, 2014)

If it was shot in 1987 he has one in the Buckeye Big Buck Club that scored just over 140.


----------



## Dream-Catcher (Sep 19, 2011)

I believe Ron & Bob's pictures/stories where both in the North American Whitetail magazine if I remember correctly.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

I believe “Bob’s” last name is Haney


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

The second pic was from Iowa not Ohio


----------

